# Obscure movies you absolutely love.



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 5, 2007)

I know we all have a movie or two that is obscure but you love it. Mine ? 



*"Chances Are"* - Cybill Shepard, Ryan Oneil, Robert Downey Jr, Mary Stewart-Masterson.

*I ADORE THIS MOVIE!!!!!!* It's a very sweet and funny love story that incorporates past lives and reincarnation.







*Crossing Delancey* - Oh what a sweet love story. The "Bubbie" in this movie is the real star.LOL


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 5, 2007)

Before the recent one, there was a movie out named "Crash". I'm not sure exactly when. It was about a couple of folks who had car crash fetishes. I don't remember much about what happened but I remember it was surprisingly erotic to me. In the end a man and a woman get themselves into a crash and pull themselves out of the broken car to make love on the grassy highway median. YIKES!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 5, 2007)

I saw that one...... it was strangely erotic in a disturbing way. That was the one with Roseanna Arquette right??






activistfatgirl said:


> Before the recent one, there was a movie out named "Crash". I'm not sure exactly when. It was about a couple of folks who had car crash fetishes. I don't remember much about what happened but I remember it was surprisingly erotic to me. In the end a man and a woman get themselves into a crash and pull themselves out of the broken car to make love on the grassy highway median. YIKES!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Before the recent one, there was a movie out named "Crash". I'm not sure exactly when. It was about a couple of folks who had car crash fetishes. I don't remember much about what happened but I remember it was surprisingly erotic to me. In the end a man and a woman get themselves into a crash and pull themselves out of the broken car to make love on the grassy highway median. YIKES!



I saw that one- with James Spader and Holly Hunter- I do believe.
It didn't float my boat


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 5, 2007)

River's Edge - With Keanu Reeves and Dennis Hopper about high school kids who cover up the death of a classmate

Local Hero - A small charming movie about life in Scotland

The Trouble with Angels + Where Angels Go Trouble Follows - About girls in a school run by strict nuns


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2007)

I really enjoyed "Last Days of Disco" and "Run Lola Run"


----------



## Canonista (Feb 5, 2007)

The Boondock Saints

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Boondock_Saints


----------



## Canonista (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh, and Spirited Away, which in my opinion is one of the most beautifully crafted animated films in he history of cinema.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirited_Away


----------



## furious styles (Feb 5, 2007)

all the movies i love are obscure


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 5, 2007)

Modern Girls
Electric Dreams
The Man In The Moon
Mad Monster Party
Only You
Shadow Of Fear

...


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 5, 2007)

Raizl Bozyk the bubbe in Crossing Delancy was a fine actress on the Yiddish stage and has done several performances on Law and Order. I love that movie too. Its supposed to be out soon on DVD, FYI.

I also love Drop Dead Gorgeous. It always seems no one has seen it.

High Anxiety- classic.

The Front- Best. Film. to represent. the McCarthy era. Ever.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2007)

Canonista said:


> The Boondock Saints



Three years ago this was an obscure movie. Now it's been seen by just about everyone I know. Word spread quickly, bringing it into the mainstream.

Basically, once there's a t-shirt about it made by a company, then it can't really be considered obscure anymore. You can get all sorts of _Boondock Saints_ memorabelia from Hot Topic.


----------



## Bagalute (Feb 5, 2007)

I love "Big Fish"

"Happiness" was pretty cool, too

do they count as obscure?


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Some of my favorite obscure movies include Putney Swope, Vanishing Point, Hercules in New York and Safety Last. They are about racism on both sides, sticking it to the man, learning humility/ pretzel appreciation and doing crazy things to impress a girl respectively.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 5, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> I also love Drop Dead Gorgeous. It always seems no one has seen it.



This is one of my all time favorite movies. The humor is great and I find myself constantly quoting the movie with (this is so stereotypical) my gay men.

Then again... who better to quote movies, which are specifically taking a satirical look at beauty pageants, with than gay men!


----------



## Isa (Feb 5, 2007)

The Apostle
Skin Deep
Scenes From The Class Struggle in Beverly Hills


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2007)

^^^I really liked the Apostle too


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 5, 2007)

Canonista said:


> The Boondock Saints
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Boondock_Saints



YES!!!! One of... if not, the GREATEST movie EVER!!!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 5, 2007)

"The Big Kahuna" with Kevin Spacey.

"In the Company of Men"---anything by Neil Labute is disturbing and thought provoking.

"Suicide Kings" with Christopher Walken.

And for a documentary, "Taking on the Kennedys."


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 5, 2007)

BRICK - strange, unique and an incredibly engaging grown-up's-in-a-high school-setting whodunnit

The Abominable Dr. Phibes - Vincent Price at his best

Amelie - i'm sure i'm not alone on this.

johnny was - vinnie jones is the main character. needless to say, gangster madness ensues.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> BRICK - strange, unique and an incredibly engaging grown-up's-in-a-high school-setting whodunnit



Probably one of the best film noirs I've ever seen or read. HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 5, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Before the recent one, there was a movie out named "Crash". I'm not sure exactly when. It was about a couple of folks who had car crash fetishes. I don't remember much about what happened but I remember it was surprisingly erotic to me. In the end a man and a woman get themselves into a crash and pull themselves out of the broken car to make love on the grassy highway median. YIKES!



I haven't seen the movie version, but this was made from an even more intense book of the same name by J. G. Ballard (the same writer who wrote Empire of the Sun, with the little boy in WW2 Japan).

As for myself, I like...

Repo Man
Being John Malkovich
Angel's Egg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 5, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Mad Monster Party



It's not as popular as the Rakin Bass Christmas specials, but I don't know if I'd call Mad Monster Party obscure. 

BTW: I also really like it.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 5, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Before the recent one, there was a movie out named "Crash". I'm not sure exactly when. It was about a couple of folks who had car crash fetishes. I don't remember much about what happened but I remember it was surprisingly erotic to me. In the end a man and a woman get themselves into a crash and pull themselves out of the broken car to make love on the grassy highway median. YIKES!



I liked the book (by J.G. Ballard) much more. Also his novel "High Rise."

Edit: Oops, just saw Ataraxia's post which said the same thing. "Repo Man" is one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I know we all have a movie or two that is obscure but you love it. Mine ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVED LOVED LOVED Crossing Delancey. When I lived in NYC, I had to walk to a satellite office in Chinatown and I passed by some of the areas used in the film.

The Lady in White - great Halloween film - spooky and suspenseful
A Perfect World - Clint Eastwood and Kevin Costner - EXCELLENT
The Trap - old old adventure/drama/romance starring Rita Tushingham and Oliver Reed
Diva - French film - very good thriller


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 5, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I liked the book (by J.G. Ballard) much more. Also his novel "High Rise."
> 
> Edit: Oops, just saw Ataraxia's post which said the same thing. "Repo Man" is one of my all-time favorites!



Try Ballard's The Unlimited Dream Company if you can find it. _That's_ a weird book.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2007)

Although it's not terribly obscure, I think that _Dark City _is worth a mention. It's a weird sci-fi/noirish movie with Rufus Sewell and Keifer Sutherland. It more or less takes an idea from _Blade Runner_ and expands on it into a 90-minute long ride.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

teen witch.

i love that movie, i don't know if it's obscure or not, but no one ever knows what i'm talking about when i bring it up. someday i will splurge for the 8 bucks or whatever it is, and buy it off amazon. i loved this movie.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 5, 2007)

The Company of Wolves - A total woman's movie.

Eraserhead - Just as much a man's movie, but I love it.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 5, 2007)

Meet the Feebles! 
~Directed by: Peter Jackson

All hail the f*cked up muppets.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 5, 2007)

Canonista said:


> Oh, and Spirited Away, which in my opinion is one of the most beautifully crafted animated films in he history of cinema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO GOOD!!!    

I absolutely LOVE spirited away, and Howl's moving castle.. didn't like princess mononoke though.


----------



## Tina (Feb 6, 2007)

Miyazaki is a genius, isn't he? I love that he creates strong female roles that aren't sexualized, too.



activistfatgirl said:


> Before the recent one, there was a movie out named "Crash". I'm not sure exactly when. It was about a couple of folks who had car crash fetishes. I don't remember much about what happened but I remember it was surprisingly erotic to me. In the end a man and a woman get themselves into a crash and pull themselves out of the broken car to make love on the grassy highway median. YIKES!



Written and directed by David Cronenberg, a brilliant and twisted man. His most recent film was "A Brief History of Violence."

Some of my favorite obscure movies are:

"The Way Home"
"Yi-Yi"
"They Live" (the ending blows, though)
"Luminarias"
The French trilogy, "Blue," "White," and "Red." (I don't think these are obscure, per se, but not given lots of play in the U.S.)
"Cowboy Up" (the reason I like it is because it was filmed here and I got to know the actor, Marcus Thomas, who played the main character when they were filming here, and he is such a sweet guy -- while Kieffer, OTOH, was rather a jerk).
"Shaun of the Dead"
"Snatch" (probably doesn't qualify, except that almost no one I know has seen it, and I really like it a lot)
"Stealing Beauty" (I love it for the work of its cinematographer, Darius Khondji)

You know, there are many, many more, and I could go on and on, but I'll stop there.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 6, 2007)

Hooray! Here is my list!

This one is probably the least obscure, but I LOVED it in Highschool:





Seth green, ethan embry, lauren ambrose... fabulous

Then next one was actually a homework assignment for a friend, and it became one of my favorite movies EVER





Another homework assignment... with MR PHEENIE from boy meets world.. everyone watched that show, right? I give you the musical 1776:





And last, but not least, Cannibal the Musical:




Trey Parker and Matt Stone at their finest.


----------



## Accept (Feb 6, 2007)

I already had a big list of movies that I love, and it turns out 90% of them are either blockbusters (like Back to the Future or Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade) or cult classics (like Snatch or The Big Lebowski). Here's the last remaining entries:

12 Monkeys
Really cool, mindbending movie with Bruce Willis -- and Brad Pitt in one of my favorite roles of his. This is actually a cult classic but I'm including it anyway.

Vampire Hunter D 2: Bloodlust
I'm not an "anime guy," but I enjoy a good anime now and again. This particular movie has the absolute best artwork I've ever seen in any animated movie, ever. And the story's pretty badass, although it gets weird near the end.

Spirited Away
Another anime movie, which was distributed by Disney a few years ago. The thing I love about Miyazaki's pacing is that there's no artificial plot arc. He just takes you where he wants you to go. And the places where you're given a break from the plot make you feel like it's more "real" than any live action film, even though the craziest fantasy things are happening.

Nicholas Nickleby
This is such a great movie. I've never experienced a movie like this one, where it just makes you feel GREAT. The character isn't an anti-hero, and the plot isn't an weighed-down series of unfortunate events. He's a guy who acts like a man, in the face of situations he's able to confront. And he has you cheering after every victory. Some movies try to avoid "hollywoodization" by turning movies into tragedies, and this movie says "screw that! real life isn't that depressing when you take charge with confidence!" And whether it's lying or not, the movie makes you not care. And the acting is great. I want to watch it again soon.

EXistenZ
David Cronenberg was mentioned earlier for "Crash (1996)" and "A History of Violence." This one is an enjoyable and imaginative movie that has you asking questions and sends your imagination into high gear -- without at all being an uplifting movie. Great sci-fi flick.


----------



## lemmink (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Feb 6, 2007)

PHANTASM, and sequels: One of the finest examples of surreal horror.

Dungeons and Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God, was everything the well-known Dungeons and Dragons movie utterly failed to be.

I also like Mirrormask and love Labyrinth, but I'm not sure that they count.


----------



## jamie (Feb 6, 2007)

"Prince of Pennsylvania" (Keanu Reeves and Bonnie Bedelia) - One of my favorites from my high school years...I used to watch it continuously. I even cut my hair unevenly like his in the movie.

These are not as obscure as much as they are foreign and most of the people I talk about movies with don't watch that many foreign films: "Raise the Red Lantern", "Farewell My Concubine" (my two favorites), "The Scent of Green Papaya", and "Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter...and Spring".

A chick flick called "Shag".

"Empire of the Sun"
"City of Joy"
"Beautiful Thing"

Really, really recommend "On The Edge" and "Breakfast on Pluto" with Cillian Murphy. Not just because I love him, but they are great movies.

"Waking Ned Devine" makes me smile for hours afterward.

Early Shirley Maclaine movies - "My Geisha" and "What A Way To Go"

"Cinema Paradiso" - not sure that qualifies as obscure?

I will probably think of more...I always hate that I can't remember the names of things.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.badmovies.org/
Pick one..I'm a B Movie freak. Bruce Campbell being one of my most favorite actors of all time.


----------



## Lear (Feb 6, 2007)

somehow i don't think Miyazaki's movies aren't obscure. could be the fact that I've seen them all in theaters, and not art theaters either.

I personally love Kurosawa's films, but they're near impossible to find in central Kentucky, and if you do find them they're like $40 or better. If anyone has a link to get them at a low cost to me please send it to me.

It amazes me how some famous movies can become obscure or unknown outside of Movie addicts and Japanophiles(these tend to be movie addicts too).


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 6, 2007)

Eat Drink Man Woman 

Like Water for Chocolate


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 6, 2007)

Here is my two obscure movies:

The Gods Must Be Crazy 1 & 2

&

Strictly Ballroom

I haven't seen them in years but they are still favorites.


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 6, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The Gods Must Be Crazy 1 & 2



I had forgotten about them. They were great movies.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 6, 2007)

I suppose it wouldn't be considered exactly obscure - but... Bride and Prejudice - how fabulous is that movie! It definitnely didn't get the credit or profit it deserved when it was released, despite the star showing up on Letterman. And I'm not a Jane Austen fan (never seen one of those movies, or read the books, truth be told - my bad), but I adored this. 







And the director, Gurinder Chadha... somewhat of a BBW! Check the end credits - some great fun pics of her. She also directed "Bend It Like Beckham", and is currently directing the much-troubled "Dallas"  :huh: .


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 6, 2007)

The Brother from Another Planet!!

Layrel & Hardy version of March of the Wooden Soldiers


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 6, 2007)

There is a pair of Japanese films I want to track down.

The story is this. One night, two prolific Japanese filmmakers went out drinking and challenged each other to a cinematic duel - a "Top Film" challenge if you will. The challenge: create a film centered around a hand-to-hand fight to the death between two characters.

So 2LDK and Aragami were born, and played together in many film festivals (I saw them in San Francisco). I'm not sure which won though.

They are both fierce movies set in Japan, but from there the two diverge wildly.

2LDK is based in modern-day Tokyo, in an apartment assigned to two young actresses vying for a prime spot. One is from the city and the other is a rural girl, and as the time ticks away, the two drift into an urbanite versus hick argument which eventually finds them chasing each other around the place throwing just about everything nailed down. Which one will be alive to pick up the phone when the director calls?

Aragami is set back in the bad old days. Two wounded samurai fleeing defeat into the hills happen upon a remote castle. One wakes up to see his comrade bled to death, but himself completely healed, with the master of the house observing him. It turns out the lord of this castle is a semi-immortal, who can neither die of old age, by diesease, or by suicide. Only while fighting to the death does his flesh become weak enough to pierce, so the only way he can leave behind the life which has now bored him to tears, is to find an opponent who can stand up to his magical swiftness and strength to finally slay him. The old one has offered great rewards and groomed his potential killers countless times, only to hit the hay in frustation with their broken bodies strewn in his wake. Will this young fighter finally grant him his wish to be put to the sword?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 6, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I suppose it wouldn't be considered exactly obscure - but... Bride and Prejudice - how fabulous is that movie! It definitnely didn't get the credit or profit it deserved when it was released, despite the star showing up on Letterman. And I'm not a Jane Austen fan (never seen one of those movies, or read the books, truth be told - my bad), but I adored this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a HUGE Pride and Prejudice fan! I own the movies (including the one with Colin Firth) and I'm on my 4th copy of the book... I just saw this movie this weekend... and I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Michelle (Feb 6, 2007)

Some of these may not be obscure, but they also weren't top ten, mainstream, played-on-cable-all-the-time movies.

Joe's Apartment
All That Jazz
Hudsucker Proxy
Being There


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2007)

I recently saw a movie called _Fulltime Killer_ on the IFC channel. It's a great Hong Kong action movie about two hitmen who are trying to kill each other. It probably isn't obscure in Hong Kong, but it probably is obscure here.


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 6, 2007)

lemmink said:


>



For those of you who care, the German at the top of this cover says "So many Gangsters, so little time".


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 6, 2007)

Obscure movies are some of my favorites....

84 Charing Cross Road.... great movie.

Center Stage.... real sleeper... super movie.

That Thing That You Do!...... Super Tom Hanks movie.


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 6, 2007)

Center Stage was cute- but some of the acting, yikes!

Strictly Ballroom :wubu: new steps! new steps!

The Company- intense but great! Oh yeah- All That Jazz- Fosse interprets his life. Just. Brilliant.

How 'bout Cannibal Women in the Avocado Jungle of Death?

I :wubu: Mars Attacks. Seems most people (I know) have never seen it- obscure? Or are the people I know lame?


----------



## Oona (Feb 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ... "Run Lola Run"



That has to be my favorite movie EVER. It was required watching in my high school German class and I've loved it ever since.


----------



## ripley (Feb 6, 2007)

Shallow Grave
Dead calm
To Die For
The Man Who Wasn't There


I don't know if those are obscure or not. I also am a fan of B-rate/low budget horror. _Basket Case_, anyone?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Not all obscure for sure, but some of my favorites:

Heavenly Creatures (Kate Winslet)
Party Girl (Parker Posey)
Drunks (Parker Posey)
Truly Madly Deeply
An Angel at My Table
Henry and June
Damage
Impromptu
Lolita (makes me feel creepy, but it's supposed to, right?)
Rushmore (my favorite... I so need to buy the dvd!)
The Cook, the Thief, His Wife and Her Lover (bizarre, but visually compelling)
The Professional


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 6, 2007)

<3 Andrei Tarkovsky


----------



## love dubh (Feb 6, 2007)

[URL="http://www.requiemforadream.com/"]Requiem For A Dream[/URL]

See it. Be awed by it. Yell at me later for it.


----------



## Veronica VonDiesel (Feb 6, 2007)

My favorite obscure films as of right now:

You, Me, and Everyone We Know
Groundhog Day (Not obscure, but old enough to be forgotten)
Grizzly Man


----------



## mejix (Feb 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> "Stealing Beauty" (I love it for the work of its cinematographer, Darius Khondji)



in my case i would put this one on the category "movies that are not great but for some reason obsess you". i mustve seen this one three or four times at the theater. its the general mood i think, and the photography. in that category i would put that movie woody allen made where everybody sings. i forget the title. not great but for some reason i saw it more than twice. 



Michelle said:


> All That Jazz


this one i would put in the category "films that are unintentionally weird". its probably the song "one singular sensation", it gives me the same weird feeling as "mr sandman". good weird too. 




i guess obscure its relative but i think that this film is pretty obscure since it didnt get a wide release in the u.s. its sort of a cult movie for painters and artists in general. ive mentioned it before, the dream of light by victor erice:


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 7, 2007)

One of the funniest movies of all *''Time''* IMO


----------



## Tina (Feb 7, 2007)

mejix said:


> in my case i would put this one on the category "movies that are not great but for some reason obsess you". i mustve seen this one three or four times at the theater. its the general mood i think, and the photography. in that category i would put that movie woody allen made where everybody sings. i forget the title. not great but for some reason i saw it more than twice.



Yes, the mood is great. It has this sleepy, sultry mood that I love. The visuals are just stunning, from the train scenes to the way Khondji captured the light throughout that film. Brilliant cinematography, and some great scenes, but yes, only a so-so film in some ways.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 7, 2007)

Party Monster 
Stars Seth Green and Macauley Calkin in a film based on a real life murder in early 80's New York club kid land. 

A.I.
This is not a favorite so much for the film itself, but for the amazing alternate reality game that was part of its promotion. Game clues were in movie commercials, posters, websites, phone calls (both automated and from real people), and it was generally fucking amazing. It utilized a number of interconnected technologies that had existed but nobody had really put together before in quite the same way. There were live events for game players, and a special free screening of the film including movie posters with player usernames incorporated into the design.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 7, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Party Monster
> Stars Seth Green and Macauley Calkin in a film based on a real life murder in early 80's New York club kid land.



OOH OOH OOH I have wanted to see that 900 times and it just hasn't happened yet. I think this post might push me over the edge into renting it.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 7, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> OOH OOH OOH I have wanted to see that 900 times and it just hasn't happened yet. I think this post might push me over the edge into renting it.


Too bad you're not closer--I've got it on the DVR as we speak!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 7, 2007)

Mystery Men and Cabin Boy are my favorites! My wife doesn't send me off to get video rentals by myself any more...










fa_man_stan


----------



## Michelle (Feb 7, 2007)

I forgot one that was brought up on CNN after this astronaut debacle ... October Sky. Wonderful little movie.

Mejix - I think you might have the movie Chicago mixed up with All That Jazz - the movie where Roy Scheider portrayed Bob Fosse. I haven't watched the movie in awhile, but I don't believe Singular Sensation was in that one. Still a weird movie with wonderful dance segments and Roy was drop-dead sexy in it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 7, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Obscure movies are some of my favorites....
> 
> 84 Charing Cross Road.... great movie.
> 
> ...



Ooooh I LOVE 84 Charing Cross Road! lovely, gentle film.

Strictly Ballroom I didn't think of as obscure, but great film! Talking of which, is Muriel's wedding obscure, lol. I LOVE that movie!! 

Priscilla Queen of The Desert - wonderful.


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 7, 2007)

The song One (one- singular sensation) is from Chorus Line, not Chicago. Chorus Line was originally written, choreographed and directed by the magnificent Michael Bennett.


Oh- To Die For- yes!
and Heavenly Creatures- best acting debuts.

Anyone else fascinated by Picnic at Hanging Rock?


----------



## mejix (Feb 7, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Mejix - I think you might have the movie Chicago mixed up with All That Jazz - the movie where Roy Scheider portrayed Bob Fosse. I haven't watched the movie in awhile, but I don't believe Singular Sensation was in that one. Still a weird movie with wonderful dance segments and Roy was drop-dead sexy in it.





crazygrad said:


> The song One (one- singular sensation) is from Chorus Line, not Chicago. Chorus Line was originally written, choreographed and directed by the magnificent Michael Bennett.





ah yes yes yes, you speak the truth. its chorus line im thinking about. eeerie...


*


----------



## Zoom (Feb 7, 2007)

Many of my favorite "not-A-list" movies are the geek favorites-- _Tron; The Black Hole; Time Bandits; Monty Python and the Holy Grail; Brazil_-- but there's plenty of others.
"Death Race 2000" and the original "Rollerball" are absolutely lovely, funny 70s classics. More often I laugh at them instead of with them, but who cares, anyway?
"Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels" and "Snatch" are two great UK crime movies, both directed by Guy Ritchie, who never made anything else worthwhile because he started casting Madonna. These two movies are not only Madonna-free, they are laden with silly copious profanity and slapstick.
"Start the Revolution Without Me" and "The Twelve Chairs" -- here are two great lost comedy gems. Their catchphrases stick with you forever and give you little smiles-- "Night, 1789" and "Hello, I am cousin CHAIR!!!!" come to mind.

THE WINNER:

*ROSENCRANZ AND GUILDENSTERN ARE DEAD*

I can't get more obscure than this, unless you want to count "Moron Movies" or the "Mr. Toad's Wild Ride" that Monty Python did.

Great, great, brilliant, witty, farcical take on the whole of Shakespeare, acting and the meaning of existence itself.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 7, 2007)

Two that have already been mentioned:
The Man Who Wasn't There
Requiem For A Dream

And a few obscure movies that I absolutely love:
One Hour Photo
12 Monkeys
The Wall


----------



## furious styles (Feb 7, 2007)

requiem is obscure now? does that mean all of aronofsky's movies are? if that's the case then i'm going to say kubrick's stuff and ditto for david lynch.


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 7, 2007)

Well it may not be a great movie but I do have a soft spot in my heart for *''Summer Catch''* mostly because I like seeing this chick in a thong 

View attachment biopic1_7423.jpg


View attachment biopic2_7424.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 7, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Putney Swope





Accept said:


> 12 Monkeys





jamie said:


> many foreign films: "Raise the Red Lantern", "Farewell My Concubine" (my two favorites)





Lear said:


> I personally love Kurosawa's films.





Michelle said:


> Hudsucker Proxy
> Being There





ThatFatGirl said:


> Drunks (Parker Posey)
> The Cook, the Thief, His Wife and Her Lover (bizarre, but visually compelling)



Me too! I tend to choose films more by director than anything else (but I did go on a Christopher Walken binge a few years back, also I'll see anything with DeNiro or Pacino.)

"The Company of Strangers" was a great one with Walken, typically devastating off-kilter screenplay by Harold Pinter.

"The Opportunists" another very cool semi-noir Walken, the one that kicked off my interest in him.

Other than Italian directors like Fellini, Visconti & Sergio Leone, Brit Peter Greenaway, and Kurosawa (whose films all have the best cinematography IMO) I tend to love hundreds of weird very flawed late-night B-movies, like "The Disappearance" (with Donald Sutherland) or "Last Summer" (Barbara Hershey.)

Oh yeah, another flawed favorite is "Jacob's Ladder" (starring Tim Robbins and directed by Adrian Lyne.)

"Orphee" (aka "Orpheus") by Jean Cocteau (1950) Great surreal classic, not flawed at all.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 8, 2007)

some of my faves....

"Muddwrecker"

"Yards of Paradise" (translated from Dutch)

"One Knot"

What...you've never heard of them?

That's because I just made them up haha. One of my pet peeves is that annoying 'friend' we all have who just loves to name-drop 'obscure' 'indie' movies and bands just so they can feel superior to you when you say you've never heard of them!!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 8, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> some of my faves....
> "Muddwrecker"
> "Yards of Paradise" (translated from Dutch)
> "One Knot"
> ...



Wow, your post really reminded me of this one character from "Face of Thorn" (Lack Hartley)

Also anything by the great British band Clown Rod. :bow:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 8, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> some of my faves....
> 
> "Muddwrecker"
> 
> ...



LOL!! Yes and they probably went bob-gliding up the darkest reaches of Hoodikhistan for their vacation... and smile condescendingly at you when you name some wine you like, then they say they only EVER drink the first extra virgin pressing of Mouton de Mouton de Mouton de Gewurstraminer, 1964, of which only 12 bottles survive, six of which they own.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 8, 2007)

I watched _Donnie Darko_ and I tell ya, it was pretty damn good, but it did have me going, "Huh?"

What the hell??? Tangent universe indeed!! Can someone tell me their thoughts on what the hell this movie was saying?

I give it an 8 out of 10. Very entertaining, even if somewhat confusing. Although I just finally surmised it as a definition of _The Butterfly Effect_.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 8, 2007)

Cannery Row - Obscure 80s flick that really did a decent job (albeit with dramatic license) tying my favorite John Steinbeck novels together. While I miss the banter between Doc and Old Jingleballicks (a codgery friend who would get into some fun discussions), Nic Nolte, Debra Winger, and Audra Lindley made it a joy to watch.

Twice Upon a Time - The construction paper animation that helped inspire (in part) the animation style of South Park. Features the late voice actor Lorenzo Music as Ralph, the All-Purpose Animal. Very surreal film, but interesting to say the least.

Untamed Heart - May not be too obscure, but still one of my favorite tragic romance stories. Something about Marisa Tomei's smile just gives me wings.

Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas - Not really a movie but a made-for-HBO film from Jim Henson that is my all-time favorite Christmas classic. For almost 20 years it was unavailable except as bootleg VHS copies, but it was recently released on DVD with new footage and behind-the-scenes interviews. The more recent edition strips out all Kermit-the-Frog footage due to copyright ownership of the Jim Henson Company.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Untamed Heart - May not be too obscure, but still one of my favorite tragic romance stories. Something about Marisa Tomei's smile just gives me wings.



This is one of my all-time favorites too- quite a touching love story
I also like another Christian Slater movie called "True Romance" for the oddity of love interests


----------



## mossystate (Feb 8, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> some of my faves....
> 
> "Muddwrecker"
> 
> ...



 

That was pretty damned funny.Yes..Indie does not always mean...good.And you KNOW most of them also sport very trendy eyewear(don't know why that visual came to me..heh)


----------



## ripley (Feb 8, 2007)

I forgot one..._The Hole_. A creepy lil gem.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 8, 2007)

ripley said:


> I forgot one..._The Hole_. A creepy lil gem.



Oooh - yay!! I just tivoed that on spec... but now I'm looking forward to it even more!


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 9, 2007)

ripley said:


> I forgot one..._The Hole_. A creepy lil gem.



Is that anything like The Ring? That movie had me afraid to be alone in a room with a TV for about a week.


----------



## ripley (Feb 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Oooh - yay!! I just tivoed that on spec... but now I'm looking forward to it even more!



I'm excited to know what you think of it!




kerrypop said:


> Is that anything like The Ring? That movie had me afraid to be alone in a room with a TV for about a week.



Nope, nothing supernatural in it at all...which could make it even scarier, I guess!


----------



## Brenda (Feb 9, 2007)

I tend to seek out more obscure films to watch so this thread brings back a lot of good movies I have seen to mind. Two that really stand out for me are Millions

```
http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:X5o2B5tUHhAJ:www.imdb.com/title/tt0366777/+millions+movie&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=us
```
 The City of Lost Children

```
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112682/
```

A movie currently in "select" theatres which as fantastic is Pan's Labryinth.

Brenda


----------



## mango (Jan 4, 2008)

*Afew I can think of....


Bad Boy Bubby - Funny Aussie movie from the early 90's.


City of God (Cidade de Deus) - Based on a true story from the favela's in Rio De Janiero, Brazil. Some great scenes & a great soundtrack! (Portuguese / subtitled)


*


----------



## bexy (Jan 4, 2008)

*i love john waters films, like female trouble, its quite obscure!
my favourite film wasnt released at the cinema its a made for tv jobby, its called dancing through the dark, and is based on a willy russell play. the same guy that did educating rita.
its very unknown but everyone i make watch it falls in love with it.
its set in liverpool and is the story of a set a stags and hens on their respective nights out, only for the girl to see her ex and run away with him. but its just so brilliant and funny.
*


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *i love john waters films, like female trouble, its quite obscure!
> my favourite film wasnt released at the cinema its a made for tv jobby, its called dancing through the dark, and is based on a willy russell play. the same guy that did educating rita.
> its very unknown but everyone i make watch it falls in love with it.
> its set in liverpool and is the story of a set a stags and hens on their respective nights out, only for the girl to see her ex and run away with him. but its just so brilliant and funny.
> *



ooh i love that film tjomg (dancing through the dark), i think that may be because i had to do it for GCSE drama, was such a funny play!!


----------



## bexy (Jan 4, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> ooh i love that film tjomg (dancing through the dark), i think that may be because i had to do it for GCSE drama, was such a funny play!!


*
youve heard of it?!! stags and hens the play is called! oh i love it sooo much, i had to buy it off ebay as it was never released, i know every bloody word to it! 
i also met willy russell cos i was in one of his plays, our day out, hes class!*


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> youve heard of it?!! stags and hens the play is called! oh i love it sooo much, i had to buy it off ebay as it was never released, i know every bloody word to it!
> i also met willy russell cos i was in one of his plays, our day out, hes class!*



yea i've heard of it! stags and hens, such good stuff! 
you've met Willy Russel!!! *SWOON!* he's soooo good, im so jealous! it really makes me want to pick up and reread the play again! aww as if you had to buy it on ebay, i dont think i've watched it in aaaages..twas good though!


----------



## moore2me (Jan 4, 2008)

Canonista said:


> Oh, and Spirited Away, which in my opinion is one of the most beautifully crafted animated films in he history of cinema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Canonista, You are in danger of losing your man card if you like *Spirited Away*.

May I also recommend other wonderful productions by Hayao Miyazaki including
*Castle in the Sky *(my favorite) about a princess regaining her dynasty;
*Porco Rosso* about WWI flying ace turned into a pig;
*My Neighbor Totoro *about a father trying to raise his kids while mom is in the hospital;
*Howl's Moving Castle* about a young magician possessed by a witch, his house has to up and move every day to a random location;
*Princess Monoka* about an evil queen taking over and destroying the country of poor villagers.

What is remarkable is that Miyazaki directs, writes, and *draws* the art for these pictures. He is indeed a national treasure for Japan.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought I had added my list to this thread last year, but didn't see it, so here goes:

Big Trouble In Little China
Vibes - with Jeff Goldblume and Cyndi Lauper
Second Sight - with John Larroquette and Bronson Pinchot
Willow - with Van Kilmer and Warwick Davis
Buckaroo Banzai Across The 8th Dimension
Green Card
Topper and Topper Returns
Murder She Said - with Dame Margeret Rutherford
Murder Most Foul - " " " "
Murder At The Gallop - " " " "
Murder Ahoy - " " " "
Howl's Movie Castle
Spirited Away
All of the old Ray Harryhausen Sinbad movies
Remo Williams
Hold That Ghost - with Abbott & Costello
Baron Munchausen - Terry Gilliam movie
A Midsummer Night's Dream - version with American cast
The Time Bandits
All the Dean Martin Matt Helm movies
Ghostbreakers - old Bob Hope film
Scared Stiff - (same script as Ghostbreakers) old Dean Martin/Jerry Lewis film
Spaced Invaders
The Fiendish Plot of Fu Manchu - with Peter Sellers
Private Eyes - with Don Knotts and Tim Conway
The Thin Man series with William Powell and Myrna Loy
Way Way Out - Jerry Lewis

I could go on - guess you can tell I love old movies and movies critics generally hate! LOL!

~Punkin


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 4, 2008)

*Ravenous* w/Guy Pierce and Robert Carlyle, and a few other familiar faces. It flew under the radar, but it's a very cool, funny, halfway frightening movie. I recommend it.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 4, 2008)

A couple of fantasy flicks to mention:

Dragonslayer: The definitive D&D geek flick of the 80s. A young Peter MacNicol and Sir Ralph Richardson as one of the baddest movie wizards before we had the "YOU SHALL NOT PASS" Gandalf. 

Heavy Metal: A rotoscoped wonder of animation featuring stories by lots of popular fantasy/sci-fi authors (including a segment by Alien writer Dan O'Bannon). Buried in bootleg hell for almost 20 years due to music soundtrack copyright issues, it's now on DVD but still stands today as a staple in the genre. The sequel sucked copious amounts of ass.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 4, 2008)

not so much _obscure_...

100 Girls
Wild In The Streets
Eddie Macon's Run

...as _cheesy_, maybe.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 4, 2008)

I forgot to Mention:
*
Maxi *- starring Glen Close in 2 roles a shy woman who hates beinh seen and a 20's flapper movie star wannabe ghost who takes over the other's body to finish a life she she wanted because she died young. FABULOUS movie!!!

*Legend* - Tom Cruise, faires, elves, gnomes, trolls, evil horned god, unicorns! What more could you want?? 

*Baja Oklahoma* - Leslie Ann Warren barmaid wants to sing!

*Murphy's Romance* - Sally Field, James Garner, 2 hurt souls fall in love.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 4, 2008)

Let us not confuse "obscure" with foreign, art house, indie, pre-1980 or POS. Only a few films fall into the obscure category.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 4, 2008)

I hadn't seen it the last time this thread was around






And unfortunately the dvd isn't available in region 1


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 4, 2008)

An obscure little gem from 1960 called "Peeping Tom." 

Carl Boehm (aka Karlheinz Boehm, who was the young Emperor Franz Joseph I of Austria in the three "Sissi" movies) plays a disturbed man who murders women and films them as they die. Sounds horrible, but it's not graphic at all and is more of a terrible, low-budget yet amusing play on Freudian scopophilia... I mean, he murders them with the sharpened third leg of the camera's tripod. Does it get any better? Paging Mr. Lacan...


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know that you would necessarily call these "obscure" but everyone I've mentioned them to hasn't seen them..

"The Life of David Gale" ... Kate Winslet, Kevin Spacey.. two of my favorites and it was SUCH a freakin good movie.

"Drop Dead Fred" .. Phoebe Cates and Rik Mayall .. this movie had me laughing when I was 12 and it still makes me crack up.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 4, 2008)

Santa Sangre directed by Alejandro Jodoworsky. It's a trippy film about man from a circus family who has a Oedipal complex and becomes a serial killer. There is a BBW and FA in the film.

Faster Pussycat, Kill, Kill directed by Russ Meyer is my favorite movie all time.

To be honest, most of what I watch is obscure and it would be exhausting to list all my favorite movies right now. I use to be a indie film critic too, so I've seen more films than the average person.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 4, 2008)

After Hours with Griffin Dunne and Rosanna Arquette. I have always loved this dark movie since I first saw it.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 4, 2008)

No idea why this movie fascinates me the way it does? I find many elements of it appalling, but I still enjoy the eros and pathos of "The Night Porter", starring Dirk Bogarde and Charlotte Rampling. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Night_Porter


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 4, 2008)

I love this thread. I was lucky enough to stumble upon... (films that are likely unknown to some, totally known by others)
-A GOOD YEAR (Ridley Scott)
-REIGN OVER ME (Don Cheadle, Adam Sandler, Jada Pinkett Smith)
-IMPROMPTU (Judy Davis, Hugh Grant, Julian Sands)


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 4, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> No idea why this movie fascinates me the way it does? I find many elements of it appalling, but I still enjoy the eros and pathos of "The Night Porter", starring Dirk Bogarde and Charlotte Rampling.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Night_Porter



I actually watched that movie in a room of old Jews as part of Mirroring Evil exhibit at the New York Jewish Museum. Not many of them really got it.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 4, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I actually watched that movie in a room of old Jews as part of Mirroring Evil exhibit at the New York Jewish Museum. Not many of them really got it.



Frankly I didn't either my first time. There's a LOT going on there.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 4, 2008)

dave gormans googlewhack adventure!


----------



## duraznos (Jan 4, 2008)

Zoom said:


> THE WINNER:
> 
> *ROSENCRANZ AND GUILDENSTERN ARE DEAD*



I LOOOOOVE this movie!! I was an English major and I'm a Shakespeare nerd, so it cracks me up 

Also, here are a few the random/obscure movies i love:

*Muriel's Wedding* (Toni Collette in an Australian classic! IMHO)
*Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure AND Bogus Journey
Pee Wee's Big Adventure
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2: The Secret of the Ooze**The Brave Little Toaster*
*The Up Series* (British documentary that interviews kids starting at the age of 7 and once every seven years... I'm anxiously awaiting 56 Up)
*Notre-Dame de Paris* (french musical... not actually a movie, but i have a performance on DVD)
*Brassed Off *(Ewan McGregor, who I LOVE)
*You Can't Take it with You* (Frank Capra + Jimmy Stewart = Magic)

And several great French movies:
Le Gloire de mon Pere
Le Chateau de ma Mere
Jean de Florette 
and especially Manon de la Source


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 4, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> dave gormans googlewhack adventure!



Not really so much a movie as a stand-up comedy show, though...


As for movies I like that nobody else seems to have seen...

Octopus
Octopus II (which doesn't follow on from Octopus at all)
Tough & Deadly (which stars Roddy Piper & Billy Blanks; I was disheartened when the lead characters were not named Johnny Tough & Jeff Deadly)
Back in Action (which also stars Roddy Piper & Billy Blanks; it's not a sequel to Tough & Deadly so presumably the title refers to the actors being Back in Action)
A Nymphoid Barbarian in Dinosaur Hell (How could one NOT buy a movie with this title?)
Alien Blood (Aliens+Vampires+Horrendous Overacting+A Plot that makes no sense=A must-see movie, even if just out of morbid curiosity).


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 4, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I know we all have a movie or two that is obscure but you love it. Mine ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I've always loved Crossing Delancey too


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 4, 2008)

Two that immediately come to mind (for very different reasons):

Alan Arkush's _Get Crazy_ (an anything goes comedy about a New Year's Eve rock concert at a Fillmore styled venue);

_The Honeymoon Killers_ (Shirley Stoller, "Mrs. Steve" from _Peewee's Playhouse_, in a creepy low-budget docudrama about two lonelyhearts killers Martha Beck & Raymond Fernandez.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 4, 2008)

A lot of my favorite movies are old ones. 

My favorite old obscure movie is

"On Borrowed Time" 1939 starring Lionel Barrymore. 

...One day Mr. Brink--an agent of Death--arrives to take Gramps "to the land where the woodbine twineth." Through a bit of trickery, Gramps confines Mr. Brink, and thus Death, to the top of an old apple tree...

From imdb.com

"Serenity" is an awesome movie and I never hear anyone talk about it. It's a movie from the series "Firefly" which was also fantastic. Firefly only lasted one season which is a real shame. 

"Lady in White" 1988

Tagline from imdb.com 

"The year is 1962. The place is Willowpoint Falls. Nobody talks about what happened in the school cloakroom 10 years ago. Now, in the dead of night, Frankie Scarlatti is going to find out why."


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 4, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I thought I had added my list to this thread last year, but didn't see it, so here goes:
> 
> Murder She Said - with Dame Margeret Rutherford
> Murder Most Foul - " " " "
> ...




OMG! I love the Miss Marple movies! And I love the Thin Man Series.

- Bunny Lake is Missing and The Shuttered Room - Both mysteries staring Carol Lynley
- The Fearless Vampire Killers - Roman Polanski and Sharon Tate - a Horromedy (Horror/Comedy)
- Motel hell
- La Fille Sur Le Pont (The Girl One The Bridge) - Vanessa Paradis
- Amelie - Audrey Tautou
- Like Water For Chocolate
- Much Ado About Nothing - Denzel Washington in leather pants - sigh...
- New Wateford Girl - Andrew McCarthy (small role)
- Priscilla, Queen of the Desert (not really so obscure anymore)
- Party Girl - Parker Posey
- Harold and Maude (not so obscure anymore - borders almost on mainstream)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 4, 2008)

Heart and Souls

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107091/plotsummary



Not least because of the song, "Walk Like a Man."


----------



## blubrluvr (Jan 5, 2008)

Local Hero. Mark Knopfler's soundtrack is incredible.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 5, 2008)

Boondock Saints
Suicide Kings
and thanks to JES now, Desperate Living
and pretty much any movie listed on this site
http://www.badmovies.org/


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, a lot of my favorites are already on here. 

If foreign films count:
Run Lola Run (Germany)
Open Your Eyes (Spain)
Leningrad Cowboys Go America (Finland)
Ballad of a Soldier (Russia)
After Life (Japan)

And for English language:
I love "Cannibal: The Musical." 
"Rosencranz and Guildenstern are Dead" is great.
"Montenegro" - a weird little film that is from the 1970s and is about a bored housewife who runs away and has a very surreal night with a bunch of Yugoslavians. (yeah, really, that's the plot)

And although I have never seen "A Nymphoid Barbarian in Dinosaur Hell," I'm pretty sure that now I really want to.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 5, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> If foreign films count:
> After Life (Japan)



That's one of my favorite films (Wandafuru Raifu). Makes me bawl just thinkin about it.


----------



## William (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi

I loved "The Apostle"

Robert Duvall is so under rated because he has done so much!!!


William




Isa said:


> The Apostle
> Skin Deep
> Scenes From The Class Struggle in Beverly Hills


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 5, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> That's one of my favorite films (Wandafuru Raifu). Makes me bawl just thinkin about it.



It is a really beautiful and touching film.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 5, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> and pretty much any movie listed on this site
> http://www.badmovies.org/



I've spent the last 15 minutes reading the reviews on this website and the movies listed. 

Then I found this description and nearly snarfed coffee on my monitor: 

Frankenhooker Mad scientist rebuilds his girlfriend from prostitute spare parts.

hahahahahahaha!


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 5, 2008)

I've only seen it once, late at night on HBO, but it was called Frailty. It was about these two kids whose father was "called by God" to punish the wicked. The freaky part is that he may have been right. It was odd, but memorable. 

Also, being a huge Japanophile, I have a collection of Anime movies, includuing most everything from Hayao Miyazaki (My Neighbor Totoro, Kiki's Delivery Service...many others), so that may count as obscure. I also adored Interview with the Vampire. Cruise's best role IMHO.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2008)

Props for "Heavy Metal" and "Donnie Darko" mentions.......I love those.

I read back through the thread........funny how no one has mentioned "Welcome to the Dollhouse". Am I the only one that feels a cult like following about this movie? :doh: 


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114906/


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 5, 2008)

kerrypop said:


> And last, but not least, Cannibal the Musical:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god this movie was so fucking weird...:blink:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 5, 2008)

How about this one?

.....no not really though.


----------



## puppy (Jan 5, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> Santa Sangre directed by Alejandro Jodoworsky. It's a trippy film about man from a circus family who has a Oedipal complex and becomes a serial killer. There is a BBW and FA in the film.



Love that film.

That's the one I recommended...


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 5, 2008)

the libertine--not so obscure but fantastic. 
another johnny depp --deadman. i love its existentialist bent


----------



## alan_koenig (Jan 5, 2008)

"play it again, sam"

obscure little woody allen movie based on his own play about a movie-buff who tries to translate the romance he sees in movies to real life.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2008)

danstarrallan said:


> "play it again, sam"
> 
> obscure little woody allen movie based on his own play about a movie-buff who tries to translate the romance he sees in movies to real life.




I simply adore any of Woody's films. Huge fan.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 5, 2008)

LOVE Donnie Darko!

Also, "13 Moons" is FABULOUS!! I love anything with Steve Buscemi, though :wubu:



Another one that I love is "The Girl in the Cafe" -another fave actor, Bill Nighy 

I know I'm gonna get shit for this LOL, but I love "Garden State"! And the soundtrack is AWESOME!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jan 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Props for "Heavy Metal" and "Donnie Darko" mentions.......I love those.
> 
> I read back through the thread........funny how no one has mentioned "Welcome to the Dollhouse". Am I the only one that feels a cult like following about this movie? :doh:
> 
> ...



I agree with you on the Welcome to the Dollhouse, I love it.

I'll also say Heart and Souls, The Man in the Moon, Fools Rush In, and Spartan with Val Kilmer. There's a ton more obscure and indies that I like, but these 4 should be mainstream, but for some reason weren't appreciated.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 6, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I agree with you on the Welcome to the Dollhouse, I love it.
> 
> I'll also say *Heart and Souls*, The Man in the Moon, Fools Rush In, and Spartan with Val Kilmer. There's a ton more obscure and indies that I like, but these 4 should be mainstream, but for some reason weren't appreciated.



LOVE Heart and Souls!! I totally forgot about this movie!! I am SO going to add it to my Netflix queue right now!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2008)

I saw one recently called "The Painted Veil"...........OMG, it was one of the best I have seen in a while. I strongly recommend it.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0446755/


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 6, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> I've spent the last 15 minutes reading the reviews on this website and the movies listed.
> 
> Then I found this description and nearly snarfed coffee on my monitor:
> 
> ...



If you're ever bored, click on the titles and read the full reviews, (things to look for and stuff I've learned). There's some real funny stuff there. 
Frankenhooker is a great movie by the way if you can find it


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 6, 2008)

I just saw a documentary called I Love Killing Flies about a misanthropic restaurant owner in New York's Greenwich Village. This movie is amazing, but even more so if you have ever worked in food service.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I read back through the thread........funny how no one has mentioned "Welcome to the Dollhouse". Am I the only one that feels a cult like following about this movie? :doh:
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114906/



Totally agree about _Welcome to the Doll House_.

I also love _Lady Jane_, _The Matchmaker_ and _The Last Emperor_..._Joy Luck Club_ too, but I don't know if that counts.

As far as foreign obscure ones..._Like Water for Chocolate _and _Russian Ark_, which was done in one very long take. The camera doesn't stop...it's amazing.

And my all time favorites... 

_Magical Wonderland_, a crazy dubbed Eastern European fairy tail that I came across at Blockbuster in the early 90's. I would give up a lot of things to own this movie...lol. It was SO ridiculous...
&
_Night Train to Kathmandu_, starring Pernell Roberts, Eddie Castrodad and my first girl crush, Milla Jovovich.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 7, 2008)

1. The City Of Lost Children
2. The Matchmaker
3. The Devil's Backbone

All very good movies. I'd name others yet none seem to come to mind at the moment.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jan 7, 2008)

supersoup said:


> teen witch.
> 
> i love that movie, i don't know if it's obscure or not, but no one ever knows what i'm talking about when i bring it up. someday i will splurge for the 8 bucks or whatever it is, and buy it off amazon. i loved this movie.



supersoup,I love this movie!! I finally bought it off amazon a couple of months ago after having eyes it forever.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> As far as foreign obscure ones..._Like Water for Chocolate _and _Russian Ark_, which was done in one very long take. The camera doesn't stop...it's amazing.



Russian Ark IS an amazing film. Good call!


----------



## love dubh (Jan 7, 2008)

*The Secret of Roan Inish*


----------



## moore2me (Jan 7, 2008)

*Fido* is a new "obscure" movie about zombies. It is also a comedy. I loved it. Just was released on DVD a few months ago. The premise is the earth is attacked with radiation that turns everyone who is dead or dies into flesh eating zombies. Scientists discover a way to turn off the zombies flesh eating behavior with an electronic dog collar. The zombies are then "suitable" to use as servants, baby sitters, gardeners, sex slaves, etc. (How creepy/funny is that?) 

Fido is the story of family who gets a zombie and their son turns him into a combination of family dog (Fido), substitute dad (they play catch), and protector. So what if Fido slips up occasionally, kills, and eats a neighbor? 

I think it is the funniest zombie movie since *Shawn of the Dead*.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457572/ 

View attachment fido1_large.jpg


View attachment fido_lionsgate_poster.jpg


----------



## Blondzilla (Jan 7, 2008)

Obscure movies are the best kind and my most favorites!

Party Monster ((awful acting in some places but I *heart* this movie so much..just watched it again yesterday!))

Party Monster: The shockumantry
Party Girl
Kids
May
The Killer Clowns from Outter Space
The Stuff

Many more but of course, they escape me at the moment..lol


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, here's a dozen of the top of my head. I realized that six are Aussie films.

The Coca-Cola Kid
Walkabout
Strictly Ballroom
Trainspotting
Beautiful Creatures
The Commitments
Like Water for Chocolate
Muriel's Wedding
Cosi
Mississippi Masala
The Mighty Quinn
Gallipoli


----------



## Sugar (Jan 7, 2008)

The Green Butchers

It's a Dutch film that is rather dark and HILARIOUS!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2008)

lovessbbw said:


> Strictly Ballroom
> 
> Muriel's Wedding




I liked both of these but Muriel's Wedding just rocks my world with that Abba love


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I liked both of these but Muriel's Wedding just rocks my world with that Abba love



Dang it, I KNEW I forgot one...I remember seeing Muriel's Wedding in the theatre...I LOVE that movie!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 8, 2008)

lovessbbw said:


> Well, here's a dozen of the top of my head. I realized that six are Aussie films.
> The Coca-Cola Kid



Don't wanna go where there's no coca-colAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Suze (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood
I have loved this movie since I was little. It’s great! Gotta love the Wayans Brothers

Snowboard Academy
I don’t really know why I like it so much. It may have something to do with my love for snowboarding. (Look at the user rating lol)


----------



## golden_buddha (Jan 9, 2008)

Being There
Harold and Maude
The old cartoon movie Wizards


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 9, 2008)

golden_buddha said:


> Being There
> *Harold and Maude*
> The old cartoon movie Wizards



I LOVE HAROLD AND MAUDE!!!!

Good one!! You're getting rep for that


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought of more:

Wide Awake

Once


----------



## golden_buddha (Jan 9, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I LOVE HAROLD AND MAUDE!!!!
> 
> Good one!! You're getting rep for that



It's a really good movie. I watched it in film class. Best movie we watched in that class.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 10, 2008)

golden_buddha said:


> Being There
> Harold and Maude
> The old cartoon movie Wizards



I loved Wizards when I was a kid. Not sure what happened with Ralph Bakshi (The Cool and the Crazy?) but Heavy Traffic and Wizards are pretty awesome.

Being There is the only movie I can think of that takes more time to watch than the book upon which it was based. That said it's an incredible movie. Nuff said!


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 11, 2008)

i love "The Corporaton" especially the way they are compared to a sociopath.


----------



## golden_buddha (Jan 11, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> I loved Wizards when I was a kid. Not sure what happened with Ralph Bakshi (The Cool and the Crazy?) but Heavy Traffic and Wizards are pretty awesome.
> 
> Being There is the only movie I can think of that takes more time to watch than the book upon which it was based. That said it's an incredible movie. Nuff said!



Wiazards is the single greatest cartoon ever made.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know if these 'movies' fit as 'obscure' in fact they're television miniseries... 0.o

1. Merlin
2. The Tenth Kingdom
3. Alice in Wonderland


----------



## golden_buddha (Jan 11, 2008)

The Cookie Faerie said:


> I don't know if these 'movies' fit as 'obscure' in fact they're television miniseries... 0.o
> 
> 1. Merlin
> 2. The Tenth Kingdom
> 3. Alice in Wonderland



The television minseries Merlin was freaking genius. Best retelling of the King Arthur story to film ever.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 11, 2008)

golden_buddha said:


> The television minseries Merlin was freaking genius. Best retelling of the King Arthur story to film ever.



I liked *The Mists Of Avalon* as well seeing as it is a magnificent retelling of Arthurian legend. The only problem for me was that it was nowhere near as good as the books. It crashed - big time...

On a better bote...

Sam Neill is the best Merlin eve. :smitten: [enter drooling]


----------



## golden_buddha (Jan 11, 2008)

The Cookie Faerie said:


> I liked *The Mists Of Avalon* as well seeing as it is a magnificent retelling of Arthurian legend. The only problem for me was that it was nowhere near as good as the books. It crashed - big time...
> 
> On a better bote...
> 
> Sam Neill is the best Merlin eve. :smitten: [enter drooling]



That cast was stellar on the top to bottom. Miranda Richardson, Martin Short, Helena Bonham Carter, James Earl Jones


The movie version of Sword in the Stone is pretty good, not as deep as the book though. And doesn't really tell the whole story, just The Sword in the Stone, not the rest of The Once and Future King.

I didn't like the Mists of Avalon movie, never really read the book, but the movie just wasn't very entertaining.

The movie Excalibur is also pretty sweet, not great but it's pretty cool.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 11, 2008)

golden_buddha said:


> That cast was stellar on the top to bottom. Miranda Richardson, Martin Short, Helena Bonham Carter, James Earl Jones
> 
> 
> The movie version of Sword in the Stone is pretty good, not as deep as the book though. And doesn't really tell the whole story, just The Sword in the Stone, not the rest of The Once and Future King.
> ...



Now here's a funny little piece of tidbit. Both Miranda Richardson and Martin short played in the remake of *Alice In Wonderland*. Miranda Richardson as the illustrious Queen Of Hearts and Martin Short as the eccentric Mad Hatter. Not to mention they had so many more amazing characters... Such as Robbie Coltrane and George Wendt.... [dreamy look] I'll never look at a pair of Tweedles the same after them. :smitten:

*Sword in the Stone* kind of freaked me out. Old movies tend to freak me out easily to be quite honest. I have no clue why of course, just another odd idiosyncrasy of mine. I always thought they should have done a sequel to finish the story off. Eh. [shrugging]

I have to admit you are correct with *The Mists of Avalon* being pretty slow and boring. It just didnt hold Marion Zimmer Bradleys vision in it. It lacked so much of the passion in it, most likely because if they put as much _passion_ into it the movie wouldnt be made for television whatsoever.

Excalibur  is that the one with Patrick Stewart in it?


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 11, 2008)

golden_buddha said:


> That cast was stellar on the top to bottom. *Miranda Richardson, Martin Short, Helena Bonham Carter, James Earl Jones.*




You forgot the amazing Isabella Rossellini in that list!


----------



## golden_buddha (Jan 11, 2008)

The Cookie Faerie said:


> You forgot the amazing Isabella Rossellini in that list!



Haha, I was a little out of it when I wrote that.



> Now here's a funny little piece of tidbit. Both Miranda Richardson and Martin short played in the remake of Alice In Wonderland. Miranda Richardson as the illustrious Queen Of Hearts and Martin Short as the eccentric Mad Hatter. Not to mention they had so many more amazing characters... Such as Robbie Coltrane and George Wendt.... [dreamy look] I'll never look at a pair of Tweedles the same after them.
> 
> Sword in the Stone kind of freaked me out. Old movies tend to freak me out easily to be quite honest. I have no clue why of course, just another odd idiosyncrasy of mine. I always thought they should have done a sequel to finish the story off. Eh. [shrugging]



Well wasn't Alice in Wonderland that same production company, doing another miniseries for NBC, so that makes sense.

Sword in the Stone was awesome, the cartoon that is, never saw another version of it. But since it was a Disney movie they couldn't exactly continue the story and have it still be Disney approiate.

And Yeah Patrick Stewart was in Excalibur. I don't think he was a main character though.


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Don't wanna go where there's no coca-colAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



OMG you have seen that movie Liz? :smitten:


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I liked both of these but Muriel's Wedding just rocks my world with that Abba love



Oh, The Waterloo scene is just so priceless!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 12, 2008)

ohhhhh yes! Not for a long time, although the lil Coke digereedoo ditty always stays in me head. Would be interesting to see that one again .



lovessbbw said:


> OMG you have seen that movie Liz? :smitten:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

Has ANYONE ever seen this movie other than me? Or am I completely effing craaazy?! 

I have fond memories of this movie from when I was a wee lad.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0156609/


----------



## southernfa (Jan 14, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i love "The Corporaton" especially the way they are compared to a sociopath.



Curiously, there is apparently a new form of psychological profiling emerging (Imp can probably speak to this far better than I can) that classifies people as being on 1 of 4-5 strands. One strand terminates in fully-fledged sociopath; the next step back on that strand is corporate businessman 

I should probably excuse myself by saying that based on the size of my company I am definitely at the other end of the strand 

Getting back on topic; 
Shadowlands - Anthony Hopkins as CS Lewis; a real triple-hanky effort. I can still remember the stampede to the ladies room (not me!) when it was over.
The Spanish Patient - Proof that it is not oxymoronic to cast Steve Martin in an intelligent movie
Les Choristes(sp?) - a French feel-good movie with fantastic music
As It Is In Heaven - a Swedish evolving relationships movie with fantastic music
The Lives of Others - mentioned this on the other thread. 'East' German and engrossing.
Whale Rider - I am honour-obliged to mention this because it is local and everyone else thinks it is great.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 14, 2008)

"To Wong Fu Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar"

Love it!

"It's All Gone Pete Tong"

Really Good one!!

"Dead Again" ..creepier than what I normally like,, but fabulous!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 14, 2008)

Here are some of my favorites:

Being John Malkovich
Drop Dead Gorgeous
Idiocracy (GREAT flick)
not sure if it's obscure but Grandma's Boy is one we watch frequently.

I'm sure i have a lot more but that's all i can think of


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 14, 2008)

I submit these as "obscure" only because rarely do I find people that have seen them as well. However, I've decided that everyone in Dimensions is far better versed in films than anyone I've hung out with, so they may not be obscure.

*The Legend of 1900* has been mentioned before on here somewhere, starring Tim Roth and Pruitt Taylor Vince, about a jazz piano player who never sets foot on land and spends his whole life on a cruise liner.

Also on the drama list, *Courage Under Fire* is perhaps the earliest role I've seen Matt Damon in. Starring Denzel Washington and Meg Ryan, an investigation is conducted to determine the truth behind the actions of the first female to earn the Medal of Honor.

One of my favorites though remains *Gun Shy*. Liam Neeson and Oliver Platt (accompanied by Sandra Bullock) face off in a little Cops 'n' Robbers, as Neeson goes undercover to expose a mafia man, Platt. I find it quite hilarious, and is probably meant more as humor than action.


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 14, 2008)

A few of my favorites:
*
Burst City* -
80's Japanese indie movie, not the greatest plot or acting, but has a lot of great old-school punk rock!

*Dead Alive* -
Probably the funniest and goriest horror movie I've ever seen. Fun Fact - it was directed by Peter Jackson (_Lord of the Rings_)

*Kung Fu Hustle* -
Stephen Chow is _easily_ the new Jackie Chan!

*Audition* - 
One of the creepiest movies I've ever seen! You will never look at a Japanese girl the same way after watching this...

P.S. - The Dead Alive link is kind of bloody, so it's probably NSFW.


----------



## PeacefulGem (Jan 20, 2008)

My all-time favorite movie is "Where the Heart Is" with Natalie Portman and Ashley Judd.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 27, 2008)

i finally saw "The Fountain" with hugh jackman and rachel weiss--its heavy on symbolism which i love--not so obscure but didn't do well in theatres

oh yes and "Amelie" also not so obscure but it makes me really happy. 

i hope "La Vie en Rose" wins something. it was fantastic too.

there is an asian film , i think its chinese called "hypnosis" very interesting if you like japanese horror i like do.

"suffocation" aso a japanese film


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 27, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i finally saw "The Fountain" with hugh jackman and rachel weiss--its heavy on symbolism which i love--not so obscure but didn't do well in theatres
> 
> oh yes and "Amelie" also not so obscure but it makes me really happy.
> 
> ...




LOVED "The Fountain"!!


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 27, 2008)

*Manos: The Hands of Fate*


----------



## Carrie (Jan 27, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> *Manos: The Hands of Fate*


I've only ever seen it with the MST 3K bunch heckling in the background.


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 27, 2008)

Count Zero said:


> A few of my favorites:
> *
> Burst City* -
> 80's Japanese indie movie, not the greatest plot or acting, but has a lot of great old-school punk rock!
> ...



yeah, but after watching Dead Alive, you'll probably never look at lawn mowers the same way. 

And by the way, I'm even more partial to the two Peter Jackson flicks that came before that: *Bad Taste* and *Meet The Feebles*. Both movies of equal brilliance with Feebles basically being a sick and gory parody of The Muppets. I've seen both way too many times.

Another Peter Jackson fun fact is that he's already started filming the two *Hobbits* movies which will be out in 2010.


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 27, 2008)

By the way, if anyone has ever seen the movie "World Greatest Sinner", please PM me, because not only is that the strangest most obscure movie ever made, but it lets me know I'm not the only person around here who's so jaded with Hollywood that they have to dig deep for reeeeally unusual stuff.

And by the way, the soundtrack was conducted by a 19-year-old Frank Zappa.

Want a sample?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glWCXY-fo8M

This scene alone with leave you temporarilly damaged.


----------



## ksandru (Jan 27, 2008)

"The Full Monty"
"Muriel's Wedding"
"Coal Miner's Daughter"
"A Fish Called Wanda"
"The Rutles"
"The Big Lebowski"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2008)

ksandru said:


> "Muriel's Wedding"
> "Coal Miner's Daughter"
> "The Big Lebowski"



Three of my all time faves, too


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 27, 2008)

I got a bunch.... but I just saw a VERY obscure movie that I didnt love but one of my friends did ... Pi.... I dont know if anyone else has seen it but its pretty messed up and its just called Pi


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> I got a bunch.... but I just saw a VERY obscure movie that I didnt love but one of my friends did ... Pi.... I dont know if anyone else has seen it but its pretty messed up and its just called Pi




I saw that on the shelf in a video store once......looked like it might not be my cup of tea (aka tooooo weird  ) so I didn't rent it

Ever seen "Number 23" with Jim Carrey?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 27, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> I got a bunch.... but I just saw a VERY obscure movie that I didnt love but one of my friends did ... Pi.... I dont know if anyone else has seen it but its pretty messed up and its just called Pi



It's not that messed up. It's actually far, far less esoteric than _The Fountain _was.

_PI_ is... well, it is strange, that's for damn sure, and it's not for a casual viewer. It's different enough that one has to pay attention, but the twists and such are not of David Lynch caliber, where you have to go out of your way to seek out a hundred different theories about what the fuck went on. Even though it's obscure, for someone who doesn't mind giving a bit of thought to a film, it's worth watching.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 27, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> It's not that messed up. It's actually far, far less esoteric than _The Fountain _was.
> 
> _PI_ is... well, it is strange, that's for damn sure, and it's not for a casual viewer. It's different enough that one has to pay attention, but the twists and such are not of David Lynch caliber, where you have to go out of your way to seek out a hundred different theories about what the fuck went on. Even though it's obscure, for someone who doesn't mind giving a bit of thought to a film, it's worth watching.



yea thats true its not that messed up its just...... weird


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I saw that on the shelf in a video store once......looked like it might not be my cup of tea (aka tooooo weird  ) so I didn't rent it
> 
> Ever seen "Number 23" with Jim Carrey?



no  .... but I've heard its amazing by some friends and that is not worth watching by others sooo? what do you think...

and "Being John Malkovich" was cool, but I only saw the last 45min soo I cant say much for the rest, so i guess i gotta watch the rest soon


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> no  .... but I've heard its amazing by some friends and that is not worth watching by others sooo? what do you think...
> 
> and "Being John Malkovich" was cool, but I only saw the last 45min soo I cant say much for the rest, so i guess i gotta watch the rest soon



I only saw a small bit of Being John Malkovich......turned it off 

Number 23- you might like it. Not the best I have ever seen but worth a watch, IMO


----------



## washburn (Jan 29, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *Fido* is a new "obscure" movie about zombies. It is also a comedy. I loved it. Just was released on DVD a few months ago. The premise is the earth is attacked with radiation that turns everyone who is dead or dies into flesh eating zombies. Scientists discover a way to turn off the zombies flesh eating behavior with an electronic dog collar. The zombies are then "suitable" to use as servants, baby sitters, gardeners, sex slaves, etc. (How creepy/funny is that?)
> 
> Fido is the story of family who gets a zombie and their son turns him into a combination of family dog (Fido), substitute dad (they play catch), and protector. So what if Fido slips up occasionally, kills, and eats a neighbor?
> 
> ...



this was filmed in my hometown of kelowna a friend of a friend got to be an extra in one of the zombie hordes it is a sweet flick


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Bugsy Malone*: Released 1976, starring a 14 year old Scott Baio and 13 year old Jodie Foster. Very entertaining movie. The entire cast was nothing but juveniles playing roles of 1930 gangsters. Weapons of the day were Splurge Guns and Custard Pies.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 14, 2008)

Do I get bonus points for Murder on the Orient Express and Chinatown?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 16, 2008)

I didn't think it was obscure because we saw it at the 20+ theater metroplex, but has anyone else seen "The Orphanage"? It's a Spanish language thriller/horror film and it is fantastic!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 16, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Do I get bonus points for Murder on the Orient Express and Chinatown?



These are not obscure... they are major motion picture features that were huge hits... but they are uhh.. old. 

And I saw Bugsy Malone in the theater. Christ, I am OLD.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 16, 2008)

Pi
Requiem For A Dream
The Big Lebowski
Being John Malkovich

Saw those in other peoples posts.


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 16, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Some of my favorite obscure movies include Putney Swope, Vanishing Point, Hercules in New York and Safety Last. They are about racism on both sides, sticking it to the man, learning humility/ pretzel appreciation and doing crazy things to impress a girl respectively.



wow, Putney Swope - I guess it's obscure now, but my very cool high school English teacher (college prep) got a copy and showed it to our class. I'd love to see it again with more seasoned eyes. (should I dare mention that this was 1974?)


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 16, 2008)

jamie said:


> "Prince of Pennsylvania" (Keanu Reeves and Bonnie Bedelia) - One of my favorites from my high school years...I used to watch it continuously. I even cut my hair unevenly like his in the movie.
> 
> These are not as obscure as much as they are foreign and most of the people I talk about movies with don't watch that many foreign films: "Raise the Red Lantern", "Farewell My Concubine" (my two favorites), "The Scent of Green Papaya", and "Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter...and Spring".
> 
> ...



wow, those are all on my list of great movies, every single one!!! Nice list.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 16, 2008)

I saw "23" last night. I thought it was GREAT! There were a few draggy parts, but all movies have those. It seems like it's going to be...too much? at first, but the ending is so worth watching the whole thing.


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 16, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I thought I had added my list to this thread last year, but didn't see it, so here goes:
> 
> Big Trouble In Little China
> Vibes - with Jeff Goldblume and Cyndi Lauper
> ...



Willow - shudder - a potentially good movie ruined by waaaaay too many shots of the slobbering baby. eeeew (just my opinion)

But ya know, many of the other movies are spot on - I'm surprised that "The 7 Faces of Dr. Lau" didn't make it on your list.


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 16, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A couple of fantasy flicks to mention:
> 
> Dragonslayer: The definitive D&D geek flick of the 80s. A young Peter MacNicol and Sir Ralph Richardson as one of the baddest movie wizards before we had the "YOU SHALL NOT PASS" Gandalf.
> 
> Heavy Metal: A rotoscoped wonder of animation featuring stories by lots of popular fantasy/sci-fi authors (including a segment by Alien writer Dan O'Bannon). Buried in bootleg hell for almost 20 years due to music soundtrack copyright issues, it's now on DVD but still stands today as a staple in the genre. The sequel sucked copious amounts of ass.



Heavy Metal was just sooo cool - great soundtrack throughout - Check out Fire of Unknown Origin by BOC (Blue Oyster Cult) they did the pentultimate piece "the Pact". Great disc - just loved "Joan Crawford"


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 16, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I forgot to Mention:
> *
> Maxi *- starring Glen Close in 2 roles a shy woman who hates beinh seen and a 20's flapper movie star wannabe ghost who takes over the other's body to finish a life she she wanted because she died young. FABULOUS movie!!!
> 
> ...




Legend - and Tim Curry as the Badass horned Demon/Diablo - yippee


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 16, 2008)

GTAFA said:


> I love this thread. I was lucky enough to stumble upon... (films that are likely unknown to some, totally known by others)
> -A GOOD YEAR (Ridley Scott)
> -REIGN OVER ME (Don Cheadle, Adam Sandler, Jada Pinkett Smith)
> -IMPROMPTU (Judy Davis, Hugh Grant, Julian Sands)



Not only is "A Good Year" dir. by Ridly, but heck it's got Russell Crowe and a fine performance (is there any other kind) by Albert Finney!

Loved Impromtu - Franz List and Georgie Sand - great costumes and terrific music.


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 16, 2008)

golden_buddha said:


> Haha, I was a little out of it when I wrote that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, as I recall (having seen this one countless times, but not recently), Stewart played one of the rival factions initially against Arthur's claim to rule, but later came around and was a supporter (during a big seige scene as I recall - where Arthur's heroism changed Stewart's view of him and led him towards his own heroics - using that lovely "Command" voice. A GREAT, GREAT movie


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 16, 2008)

one of my favorite flicks - and obscure now since it came out in 1977 - is The Duelists. A Ridley Scott Film with Keith Carradine, Harvey Keitel and Albert Finney - two Grenadiers who dislike one another and have several duels as they make their way through Europe and Russia during the Nepolianic wars.

Possibly obscure (since it's fairly old as well) is Blood Simple - just a plain excellent film.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Orgazmo 
Cannibal! The Musical

Matt and Trey from South Park. Their first two movies they made. Funny stuff.


----------



## corbinFA (Feb 17, 2008)

Pan's Labrynth was pretty intense. I didn't expect it to be the way it was(child's fantasy movie) it ended up having a deep message in it. Anyone else seen this one?


----------



## Red (Feb 17, 2008)

Pans Labyrinth was beautiful, sent me all shivery. Latest 'obscure' film would be, The Diving Bell and the Butterfly. Loved it, needed a strong drink afterwards, but _loved_ it.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 17, 2008)

A few of us had mentioned Pans Labyrinth previously in the thread, worth mentioning again though. It was a beautiful movie and def one of my top 10 faves.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 17, 2008)

Anybody else finding it interesting how many films listed here aren't really obscure, but *feel* like they are? Obscure feels like it's more about taste/societal fall-out than actual cinematic obscurity. It's like somebody sayin they like Bukowski or Burroughs. Not obscure. Just file markers. Films can't be truly obscure these days or they wouldn't survive, or I should say they don't seem to *stay* obscure.

Some fav films that may or may not be obscure: _Wandafuru Raifu_ (_After Life_) already mentioned here, _Love and Death on Long Island, Passione d'Amore _(the Ettore Scola film)...


----------



## user 23567 (Feb 17, 2008)

Groove


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 17, 2008)

I too find the term "obscure" interesting. Seems that many a foreign film ends up on the list even though many (Pan's Lab and Cinema Paradiso, Raise The Red Lantern, Farewell My Concubine were nominated and or won Oscars) - I was surprised to see so many mentions of "Like Water For Chocolate", which I thought was much more in the light (heck I thought it won an Oscar - but my research tells me it wasn't even nominated - wow!).
I'm guessing that the definition in use here is any non-Hollywood blockbuster - foreign films, indi/Sundance films and even some "larger budget" films that fell through the cracks (Like "A Good Year" - great pedigree and a wonderful film, but not a box office smash, to put it mildly).

I'm guessing that a film like "Little Children" is probably obscure enough, even though it's recent and features Kate Winslett. 

"Serenity" was mentioned - a terrific flick, and I guess obscure, as many a friend of mine has never heard of it, which blows my mind - I suppose if you're not really a Sci-Fi afficionato you may not have been hip to this one - even though it was a TV series first (which Fox slaughtered by constant time changes and then not even bothering to show the episodes in sequence).


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 17, 2008)

On Borrowed Time

I guess its not "obscure", its more very old.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 18, 2008)

ORLANDO with tilda swinton, its beautiful and tilda swinton makes me want to be a lesbian /heterosexual?

BOXING HELENA with julian sands and sherrilyn fenn -oh how i relate! the idea of woman as body parts... and the music is awesome--all of my favs. julian sands was prettier in ROOM WITH A VIEW though. i think the appearance of art garfunkel who doesn't sing anything is odd to say the least. it must mean something. is he a bridge over troubled waters? what?! and keep a lookout for the father from that 70s show as a surgeon. bad acting but a good try. fantastic if you like to noodle out symbolism. this is heavy handed in that. its by jennifer chambers lynch, the daughter of david lynch and there is definitely some lynch obscurism in there. 

MAKING MR RIGHT a nerdy scientist, John Malkovich, ill suited for a life in society changes places, eventually after many misadventures, with the robot he planned sending into space. Ann Magnuson finds her dream man in the robot. brings a new meaning to the word upload. everything about it is kitschy and i love it. i want that car! lipstick red with fins!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 18, 2008)

_8½ Women_ is one of my favorites


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 18, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> MAKING MR RIGHT a nerdy scientist, John Malkovich, ill suited for a life in society changes places, eventually after many misadventures, with the robot he planned sending into space. Ann Magnuson finds her dream man in the robot. brings a new meaning to the word upload. everything about it is kitschy and i love it. i want that car! lipstick red with fins!



hehehe...I almost mentioned that one too. sucker for susan seidelman films!


----------



## southernfa (Feb 18, 2008)

Hot Fuzz. A British comedy that transplants the American super-cop myth into a small English village setting. A who's-who cast, edgy camera-work and editing, lots of in-jokes (apparently you are supposed to have watched "Shawn of the Dead" first) and lots of good old slapstick makes this more memorable than many.


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't think anyone has mentioned Baghdad Café with Marianne Sägebrecht and CCH Pounder. Great little movie!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't think anyone's mentioned it yet... I throw in a vote for *Snatch*. I don't even think my explanation could do it justice. It's got a great cast though, I like Jason Statham in it.


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 20, 2008)

*Monster Squad* - The best way I could describe this movie is "_The Goonies_, but with monsters." Any movie that has the heroes battling against Dracula, Frankenstein, the Wolfman, the Mummy and the Fish-Man is a must-see in my book. Plus, it's funny and doesn't insult your intelligence.

*Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance*, *Oldboy* and *Lady Vengeance* - Park Chan-wook's "Vengeance Trilogy". Despite the fact they all share the common theme of revenge, I found all three to be brutal yet excellently made films. Highly recommended.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 20, 2008)

"Smiley Gets a Gun..."

...and them warmly hi-larious hijinks just ensue!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 20, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I don't think anyone's mentioned it yet... I throw in a vote for *Snatch*. I don't even think my explanation could do it justice. It's got a great cast though, I like Jason Statham in it.



*Snatch* is deadly!!! 

OK, UK people, stop your snickering! Stop it right now!! 


(it's one of my favorite dvds... I don't know how obscure it is, though. Everyone I know has already caught it. The outtakes on the DVD are hysterically funny- I have to draw attention to them!!!!!!)

On *Snatch* note (*giggle*) has anyone mentioned _*Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels*_ yet?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 21, 2008)

oh, just thought of another favorite DVD that I bought a couple yrs ago in sponsorship of our local public tv, WGBH Boston, because it made me laugh... loved it. Caught it on Masterpiece Theatre, but it's from BBC, and knew I wanted to be able to watch it again at any time. :happy:
*
My Family and Other Animals*


----------



## Ben from England (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't know if ther're obscure, but I have trouble tracking em down. Documentaries by a guy called Eroll Morris, every film is fantastic. Fog Of War was his most recent, i think it won an oscar, where he sat former secretary of defense Robert McNamara down and went through the lessons he'd taken from life. Really thought provoking and moving. My other favorite of his is Vernon, Florida, which is a look at a community of eccentrics in, shockingly, Florida. Great movies.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 4, 2008)

Pandora's Box with Louise Brooks from 1929. its a german film directed by G.W Pabst about a girl, Lulu a dancer who causes a rift between father and son. if you like 20's 30's era film this is a great one.


----------



## runnerman (Mar 6, 2008)

maxoutfa said:


> one of my favorite flicks - and obscure now since it came out in 1977 - is The Duelists. A Ridley Scott Film with Keith Carradine, Harvey Keitel and Albert Finney - two Grenadiers who dislike one another and have several duels as they make their way through Europe and Russia during the Nepolianic wars.
> 
> Man, I'm glad I found this thread! I love old movies as well as newer films -- IMDB is my second favorite web site!
> 
> ...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 6, 2008)

Just watched John Waters' "*Cecil B. Demented"* for the 1st time.
Stephen Dorff plays a crazy indy film director who kidnaps Honey Whitlock (Melanie Griffin) to star in his movie. The cheesy graphics on the roof scene at that end only makes me love this movie more.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 6, 2008)

Swimming with Sharks with Kevin Spacey. Loved the bagel stain scene.


----------



## runnerman (Mar 6, 2008)

Another obscure one worth checking out. Breaker Morant. Australian film by Bruce Bereford. Great storytelling and top-notch acting. 

View attachment VM._CR0,0,352,352_SS80_.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 6, 2008)

"In the Company of Men"

"The Operator"


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 6, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Another obscure one worth checking out. Breaker Morant. Australian film by Bruce Bereford. Great storytelling and top-notch acting.



Oooh, good one. I watched this, actually, in my History class one year, and most of the students enjoyed it, much to everyone's surprise. It's a mostly courtroom drama, but of a sort that's utterly captivating. 

This one's definitely an obscure classic and I'd highly recommend it if you can find it.


----------



## ravfa (Mar 7, 2008)

This is my kinda thread. 

Some things that have already been mentioned: 
_Eraserhead_- David Lynch's first film. If you think _Blue Velvet_ is weird, check this puppy out. You'll never be the same. A seminal film for me.
_The Manster_- 50's Japanese horror B film that has a really queasy atmosphere. Scared the living shit out of me when I saw it on TV as a 10 year old.
_Bad Taste, Meet the Feebles, Dead Alive_- Peter Jackson's gory days before hitting the Big Time with LOTR.

Some films that I didn't see mentioned:
_Knightriders_- George A. Romero (_Night of the Living Dead, Dawn of the Dead_, etc.) film from 1981 about modern day "knights" jousting on motorcycles. Starring a very young pre-fame Ed Harris. Fascinating, involving, and personal.
_The Last Wave_- From Peter Weir (_Gallipolli, Witness, Master & Commander_), an Australian film starring Richard Chamberlin, about an Aboriginal doomsday prophesy. Unsettling & hypnotic.
_Captain Kronos, Vampire Hunter_-late period Hammer film (Hammer was a British Co. the made period horror movies from the late 50s to the early 70s), made by the writer-director/producer duo who did _The Avengers_ TV series. Quirky & amusing but still atmospheric. One of the rare films that you're sorry never had a sequel.
_Suspiria_- The masterwork of Dario Argento, the Italian horror maestro. Incredibly stylized with dizzying camera work, eye-popping colors, pounding soundtrack. Scary & hallucinatory. The story makes no sense, but that only adds to the disorientation. Extremely gory too, so approach with caution.
_The Killer_-A Hong Kong bullet ballet freak-out from John Woo (_Face Off_). Deliriously, exhileratingly over-the-top. Plays out like a 1930s era Warner Bros. gangster flick as directed by Sam Peckinpah on acid.
_Kelly's Heros_- A WWII romp from 1971 with Clint Eastwood leading a troop of oddballs behind enemy lines to rob gold from the Nazis. An incredibly eclectic cast featuring a slew of future TV stars (Don Rickles, Telly Savalas, Carrol O'Conner, Gavin McCleod). Best of all is Donald Sutherland as an anachronistic stoner hippie leading a tank battalion.

How's that for a start? Obscure enough for you? Plenty more where they came from if anyone's at all interested.


----------



## ravfa (Mar 7, 2008)

Forgot one that really should be on this thread - _Zuckerbaby_, a German film starring Marriane Sagebrecht as a fat morgue attendent who has an affair with a guy who's already engaged to someone else. Quirky & ultimately kind of downbeat. But Sagbrecht's great. She later made _Bhagdad Cafe_ (mentioned in another post) with the same director. _Zuckerbaby_ was remade a few years later as an American made-for-TV film called _Babycakes_, starring Ricki Lake when she was still fat.


----------



## Tina (Mar 7, 2008)

The Devil's Backbone. I'm a huge Guillermo del Toro fan and this is a great one. It's truly creepy, which few scary movies really are. I detest the tendency of some directors to try to scare us by startling us; it's a cheap trick used by those who've got nuthin.' They rarely ever even startle me, because the foreshadowing is obvious enough that I know it's coming. Only once recently did a film ever get me that way, but it was also scary and creepy, too, so it was not only okay, I was all for it. That film was The Abandoned.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 7, 2008)

Dead Again Creepier than most things I watch, but a great movie! Lots of twists, and good cinematography. I just love it!

I watched another one just the other day, Trouble With Angels. I remember when I was little I watched it ALL the time, for some reason it was on TV ALLOT when I was about 4 or 5 years old. LOL..even now when I mention it to my mom she rolls her eyes and says "OH my God..I don't know how you watched that so many times" haha..especially considering I definitely wasn't old enough to get what the movie was about. I think I just liked seeing teenage girls do silly things


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know as many obscure movies as I'd wish, but F for Fake by Orson Welles is pretty damn good.


----------



## runnerman (Mar 7, 2008)

Yikes, I can't believe I forgot to offer up Buckaroo Banzai! The film defies description, but it's great. And it's the source for my signature line!

The film is loaded with terrific offbeat quotes. Here are some others listed at this link to IMDB. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086856/quotes

Here's another great couple of lines:

Mission Control: Buckaroo, The White House wants to know is everything ok with the alien space craft from Planet 10 or should we just go ahead and destroy Russia? 
Buckaroo Banzai: Tell him yes on one and no on two. 
Mission Control: Which one was yes, go ahead and destroy Russia... or number 2?

Oh, man, go rent this movie, if you can find it! 

View attachment VM._CR0,0,322,322_SS100_.jpeg


----------



## des256 (Apr 7, 2008)

Everything by Kim Ki Duk

He turns Korea into paradise, every shot is art, and the stories are original and nasty, in a sort of silent erotic way.

Come and See (Russian war movie)

Don't try to get it, it's really an insanely disturbing movie about a boy turning completely mad during the German occupation. Again, don't try to see this if you're not up for very extreme stuff.

Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone

Peter Strauss as swashbuckling space pirate, Molly Ringwald as helpless girl from the str... eh, desert and Michael Ironside as bad-ass mutant robot. What more can one wish for!

La Moustache

French movie about a guy shaving off his mustache. When he shows his new face to everyone, nobody sees it and he gets frustrated. Very beautiful film about how close going crazy really is.

Heavy Metal (Metal Hurlant)

Series of animated comics from 70s/80s artists like Moebius and Richard Corben. Recently spoofed in a South Park episode where Kenny gets high on cat urine. I mean... isn't that obscure?

Most of Akira Kurosawa's work

Needless to say, this man invented Samurai westerns, fast camera movement and heroic stories... In the 50s.

Rear Window, North by Northwest (Alfred Hitchcock)

Very slow pace movies, but very good. Rear Window tells about a man with a broken leg, having to sit in front of his window for weeks. He sees strange things happening in the neighborhood, even what he believes is a murder... Movies have a fixed plot, but North by Northwest turns the plot several times during the movie. A masterpiece.

Audition (Takeshi Miike)

Horror movies are boring, until they become as scary as this. Two Japanese businessmen device a plan to get one of them a wife. They stage an audition for actresses to a new movie and the man gets attracted to one of the candidates. She, however, turns out to be quite something else..


----------



## Lazerus72 (Apr 7, 2008)

just watched crash about a month or 2ago on ifc awesome movie david crohenberg at his best. check out romper stomper with a very young russel crow very good movie


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 8, 2008)

des256 said:


> Most of Akira Kurosawa's work
> Rear Window, North by Northwest (Alfred Hitchcock)



ahhhhhhrrrrrrrrr....I know you're not necessarily claiming this, but I just gotta say: Kurosawa and Hitchcock are the definition of not obscure; the definition of prolific, popular and influential filmmakers about whom more ink has been spilled than almost anybody. _Succes d'estime_ and _succes fou_. Not obscure! Old doesn't = obscure. You can ignore me. La la la.

- - - - 

Ben, I also love _The __Thin Blue Line_ and _Fast, Cheap and Out of Control_. Great flicks.

- - - - 

I'd like to put a shout-out in for Whit Stilman (_Metropolitan_, _Barcelona_). Not super-obscure, but a lil. I guess he's in the middle of a great filmmaker's block, hence no recent work.

- - - - 

Also: _The Plot Against Harry_, made in the 60s but not properly released until the late 80s...great flick, fabulously atmospheric.


----------



## des256 (Apr 8, 2008)

I stand corrected. You're right, Kurosawa and Hitchcock are not obscure. They are definitely worth a mention tho.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 8, 2008)

des256 said:


> They are definitely worth a mention tho.



totally agree! I esp. adore Hitchcock...can't count how many times I've seen _Rear Window_, esp.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 8, 2008)

I enjoy animation of all sorts from the 1920s - present; but had to share this rare gem. During the 1940s, Salvador Dali and Walt Disney had a joint effort called Destino (1946) 

"On January 14, 1946, DalÍ signed a contract with Disney Studios to work on a six-minute episode combining real images with animated drawings for the film Destino. For several months he went in to work every morning to the animation studio on Dopey Avenue in Burbank, just like any other studio employee. DalÍ produced the principal images for the film, about 15 paintings and 135 sketches as well as images on lined paper to be used as a visual guide to the unfolding action of the film. As Felix Fanes points out in his catalogue essay: It can therefore be said that DalÍ was responsible to a large extent for the visual aspect of the film. 

Destino was never fully realised at the time because of financial problems, but years later, Disneys nephew, Roy Disney, working with the original animators, produced a fully realised version in 2003. I believe they [Walt Disney and DalÍ] influenced one another, says Roy Disney. Disney films can be seen as being incredibly surreal, and I imagine that is why DalÍ was attracted to them. But also I think they worked well together because, above all, they were both incredible optimists. (source NY Times Online) 

*Destino (1946) - Trailer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO1ghQFSXro&feature=related


----------

